# Kehoe Dovetail Spline Jig



## RaxMasher (Mar 28, 2014)

I've looked around for one of these for a while. Does anyone have a kit laying around that they would be willing to sell? I can do everything with homemade jigs except for the 1 deg. taper.

thanks!


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

You can still get them here, and they do work!
http://www.dovetailspline.com/


----------



## RaxMasher (Mar 28, 2014)

They are no longer accepting orders (for an indefinite period of time), unfortunately.


----------



## RaxMasher (Mar 28, 2014)

Are there similar strength alternatives? I was thinking maybe I could just cut straight splines into the rabbeted joints on my TS, but I am concerned about durability. Maybe I shouldn't be?

These beehive boxes will weigh ~110lbs when full of brood and I don't want them coming apart when working in the hives. Nothing worse than 60,000 upset ladies!


----------



## RaxMasher (Mar 28, 2014)

Glued and screwed, now I'm stuck.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/409/dovetail-keys.pdf

Different type of dovetail spline.
http://www.ibuildit.ca/Woodworking%20Projects/stackable-trays-1.html


----------

